# tattoo help



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I know this has been talked about before so sorry if anyone gets annoyed. I wanna go get a new tattoo when i get paid, maybe it will make me feel better. I was thinking about something that symbolizes struggle, like handcuffs, but IDK if i want that. Any ideas?


----------



## dc138 (Sep 19, 2010)

sonnl said:


> I know this has been talked about before so sorry if anyone gets annoyed. I wanna go get a new tattoo when i get paid, maybe it will make me feel better. I was thinking about something that symbolizes struggle, like handcuffs, but IDK if i want that. Any ideas?


Get something that you don't negatively attach to your condition. Get hands pulling apart to break handcuffs or something like that i.e a symbol of freedom or eventual victory, as opposed to one of imprisonment or defeat.

But to be honest, my main suggestion would be don't get tattoos until you have a concrete idea in your head, and until it's something you're happy with. If you don't know what you want, wait 'til you do.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pink fluffy bondage handcuffs. lol..

I'm sketching some tattoo ideas myself. One of my ideas was of a zombie with a cracked skull that reveals his brain. And he is holding a chunk of his brain in one hand and smiling with blood dripping out of his mouth. The facial expression won't be menacing, but happy. This would symbolize the DP to me, in a funny but morbid way. And it would also the spiritual idea of "devouring the material realm to progress through it to the higher realms"...but again in an amusing way.

Good luck with ur tat idea. Whatever it is, make it personal, symbols are fun to use but in my opinion it's always more fun to really dig into something unique.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I already have the tattoo drawn that I want to get once I recover from dp. I want one that shows the depths I went to and recovered from...........if I ever recover


----------



## IamZach (Dec 5, 2010)

a couple years ago i got a tattoo written up my ribs that says "conquer my fears" but it is written in italian. I love it but have been thinking i want an image to symbolize my struggle too because its been about 8 years now. i love tattoos tho and theyre very addicting


----------

